# The idea of a pretrib rapture??



## jjraby (Oct 26, 2010)

Where did the idea of a pretrib rapture come from? I know it came about in the 1830s or something and i have an idea that it was just an idea some people came up with in some meeting in London. Des anyone have a link or a short description of where this idea came from?


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 26, 2010)

It was invented by John Nelson Darby the founder of Dispensationalism. Before him the evangelical and Reformed world structured the Bible according to covenants, as it is naturally self-structured. This is Covenant Theology, a distinctive of the Reformed faith.

Dispensationalism is the closest thing that evangelicalism has to a science-fiction approach to the Bible. It's very popular in America. In Great Britain it is popular in some independent churches e.g. Pentecostal and Charismatic ones; and also the Brethren ("Gospel Halls''), which Darby helped found.


----------

